# Hooking it up incorrectly?



## moggi1964 (Jun 7, 2008)

So i have the Yamaha RX-V663 and an Audessy2 ZS soundcard and the Radioshack digital meter.

I connected the Line Out on the soundcard (Digital Out jack Connects to external digital devices or digital speaker systems (6-channel or compressed AC-3 SPDIF output - number 7 on the image) to the Aux in Right Channel on the front of my 663.

I connected the RS meter to the Line in (Line In jack (LIN_IN) Connects to analog devices like music synthesizers and other line-level sources - number 6 on the image) on the soundcard.

I hear a hissing noise from the front right speaker only and when I check the subwoofer (Epik Valor) it is not showing activated.

The 663 is set to "straight"; I can get sound from the 5 speakers if I change to "Enhanced" but still no activation at the sub.

I tried running the sub calibration and still no activation. I tried running the main speaker calibration and there is no audible test tone but the hissing does get louder if I turn up the receiver volume.

I am thinking there is a soundcard configuration issue but I have tried all inputs and output options and nothing appears to change.

Running REW 5.

Your assistance is appreciated.


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

The jack on the right front of the RX-V663 is an optical SPDIF input. I hope the Audessy2 ZS has an optical SPDIF output. You might want to connect a CD or DVD player to the front panel SPDIF input to be certain you have the AVR configured right. If that part is OK, then you have to go into the "recording" section in the Windows sound control panel to turn up the line-in gain. You also have to select "digital out".

The YPAO calibration won't work unless the special mic is plugged in. The manual test levels should work regardless of the input configuration, so if you can't get those, you have to check the speaker hookups.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

It’s hard to tell from your post if you’re asking about problem with REW and the sound card, or your receiver itself. We can help with the former, but you’ll have to slog through the manual and sort out the receiver problems yourself. All we can tell you there is that the AVR should be set to “bypass” or “straight” and have the subwoofer set to “on.”

Since REW uses analog connections to the receiver, I suggest testing things by connecting a source component (such as your DVD player) to the input jacks you’ll be using with REW. _Use the red/white analog RCA connections, not digital._ Once you’ve confirmed that everything is working between the front L/R speakers and the sub, get back to us if you can’t get REW going.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## moggi1964 (Jun 7, 2008)

Thank you both.

I will check further settings and then check the input as suggested.

I'll get back to you.


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

If you only have a _Creative Labs Soundblaster Audigy2 ZS_ sound card, then it has no optical SPDIF connection. You cannot use any front panel jack on the Yamaha AVR. (Only the _Audigy2 ZS Platinum_ series has a separate panel that contains optical I/O.) You should use the analog stereo inputs on the front panel of the AVR, or plug into a digital audio input on the back of the AVR.


----------



## moggi1964 (Jun 7, 2008)

gsmollin said:


> The jack on the right front of the RX-V663 is an optical SPDIF input. I hope the Audessy2 ZS has an optical SPDIF output. You might want to connect a CD or DVD player to the front panel SPDIF input to be certain you have the AVR configured right. If that part is OK, then you have to go into the "recording" section in the Windows sound control panel to turn up the line-in gain. You also have to select "digital out".
> 
> The YPAO calibration won't work unless the special mic is plugged in. The manual test levels should work regardless of the input configuration, so if you can't get those, you have to check the speaker hookups.


I was using the one next to the optical. It is the Right audio in but is not a SPDIF input.

Turned up the gain on the sound card in Windows and still no joy.

I can confirm that audio is present when I plug in a cd player through the front audio L/R.

:scratch:


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

You must use analog line out then, not digital. Try playing some music or sounds from your computer over to this input. That would help us determine if your problem is sound card or REW.


----------



## moggi1964 (Jun 7, 2008)

I'll have a try this weekend; thanks.


----------



## moggi1964 (Jun 7, 2008)

So I swapped over to my motherboard soundcard and managed to get sound from the front right speaker running the calibration in REW.

Sadly, when I try to get the volume closer to 75dB I start getting a high pitched feedback tome through the speaker. That is with the RS meter set at 80dB (C-slow). If I turn it up to 90dB I don't get the feedback till the volume is higher but I don't get a measurement on the meter because now the setting on the meter still says "Lo".

I still cannot get the sub to output anything and I tried all the various settings on my receiver including 7 channel.

I am thinking I may just have to leave this and stick to test tones from the Rives CD.

I appreciate the help given; thank you.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The feedback is caused by line in not being muted in the windows playback mixer. To get output from the sub the receiver would generally need to be set to "stereo" - if your receiver has 7.1 analog inputs though you could just connect it to the .1 input.


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

There is a setting in the AVR for using or not using the subwoofer, along with the main speakers. You go into manual setup, the sound menu, speaker set, and cycle through the speaker setups. Your front speakers are probably set to "large", so bass frequencies are not being routed to the subwoofer, only the LFE track, the 0.1 in your 7.1 channel AVR. Set the fronts to "small", or set the LFE/bass out screen to "both". Then you will get subwoofer sound from a stereo input, without needing the LFE track in a movie. Or, as John suggested, you can use the multichannel input marked "subwoofer", and that will bypass the bass management.


----------



## moggi1964 (Jun 7, 2008)

I had run a new YPAO and it had set the speakers to large so I have gone in and set them to small again.

I will also look at the line in level to sort out the feedback.

Thanks for your continuing support, chaps.

:T


----------



## moggi1964 (Jun 7, 2008)

Haven't forgotten to get back to you just that we had a flood upstairs that leaked into the basement and onto the monitor I have hooked up for the PC down there. :doh:

Once I am sure it is dry I will hook it up and start the process.


----------



## moggi1964 (Jun 7, 2008)

So I came back from vacation to ANOTHER flood in the basement (different reason this time).

This one went into the media room but fortunately it has only been flooding for about 4 hours and not the 10 days we were away 

No damage to any equipment but lots of water in the drywall/ceiling/insulation/carpet/tile/etc.

So it will be a while longer before I get to do my tests (still got the blowers and de-humidifiers in place).

Great vacation though :sn:


----------

